# *Ontario*Solitaire Mags-Combo w/Knife



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure there are some good stories regarding these *"Ontario"* Solitaire Mags. The "key" is actually a pocket knife w/stainless steel blade. Please share any history/experiences you may have. I am likely to put a couple of these in BST in the near future as I do not need them all. Your shared comments are greatly appreciated. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## will (Feb 16, 2008)

Now the combo packs include a swiss army knife, but those are not blister packed, rather a presentation box. 

where are you finding this stuff ? must be a secret store or one that has gone out of business.


----------



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

will said:


> Now the combo packs include a swiss army knife, but those are not blister packed, rather a presentation box.
> 
> where are you finding this stuff ? must be a secret store or one that has gone out of business.



Yes, something like that. Thanks for posting. Love your work BTW.


----------



## will (Feb 16, 2008)

willrx said:


> Yes, something like that. Thanks for posting. Love your work BTW.



Thanks, it keeps me busy.. It is amazing all that can be done with with a mini-lathe and a few basic tools..


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2008)

The light is higher quality than the knife.


----------



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The light is higher quality than the knife.



I'm sure, a neat concept though-looks like another key on your key-chain. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Illum (Feb 16, 2008)

can someone school me on the reason why "Ontario* solitaires [aka older version] has gained so much popularity since the time when someone noticed a difference?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2008)

willrx said:


> I'm sure, a neat concept though-looks like another key on your key-chain. Thanks for posting.


 
Just in case you might be interested in a key-knife that is closer in quality to the Solitaire; there's the Swiss-Tech Utili-Key. (Shown in the closed position below). It has a cutting edge as well as other features. But it's not very pragmatic. A classic Swiss Army pen knife would be more useful.


----------



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> can someone school me on the reason why "Ontario* solitaires [aka older version] has gained so much popularity since the time when someone noticed a difference?



Me too. I'm just learning as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

willrx said:


> Me too. I'm just learning as well.


Some collectors will go after very specialized models. Whether it might be pens, knives,.... cars. To them; any slight variation in that model, is like finding gold! They _must _have that variation. They must have _every _variation. The challenge of getting every variation, or at least the rarer ones, is part of the joy they get from their collection. 

I'd bet the same is true for Maglite collectors. And especially so, for Solitaire collectors.


----------



## willrx (Feb 17, 2008)

Monocrom,
Thanks, I tend to agree.


----------



## will (Feb 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Some collectors will go after very specialized models. Whether it might be pens, knives,.... cars. To them; any slight variation in that model, is like finding gold! They _must _have that variation. They must have _every _variation. The challenge of getting every variation, or at least the rarer ones, is part of the joy they get from their collection.
> 
> I'd bet the same is true for Maglite collectors. And especially so, for Solitaire collectors.



I have a solitaire collection, my main interest has been in getting the different colors that have been available over the years. The Ontario bezel, the original location is nice to have, but to me not all that important. It does not take a $5 soli and make it worth $25, maybe $10 or so...

The the next step would be to have them in the original box or blister pack - unopened. ( I have seen that with toy train collectors, They have an x-ray of the box to show what is in there - I am not kidding )


----------

